# Frage zur Pumpe Nermax Liquimax II



## mrbrandon (13. Dezember 2015)

So nun eine weitere Frage.
Laut Enermax und einigen Foren sollte die Pumpe ja am besten direkt am Netzteil angeschlossen werden damit sie möglichst immer volle Stromversorgung hat.
Das hat Sie sicher auch denn sie läuft ständig volle Pulle. Das würde ich aber gerne ändern.

Frage wie stark wirkt sich genau die Drehzahl/Laufleistung auf die Temperatur aus ?
Kann ich Sie vielleicht bei gleicher Temperatur auch nur halb so stark laufen lassen ?
Wie handhabt ihr das ?!

Kann ich sie über meine Aquaero 5 Regeln ? 

System:
Asus 990FX Sabertooth
AMD FX 9590
16 GB Kingston Hyper X
MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming
Aquaero 5

Gruß Brandon


----------



## FlyingPC (13. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst dir einfach einen Spannungsadapter holen, wie zb 9 Volt.


----------



## mrbrandon (14. Dezember 2015)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Du kannst dir einfach einen Spannungsadapter holen, wie zb 9 Volt.



Danke für den Tip aber beantwortet eigentlich keine meiner Fragen richtig.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Dezember 2015)

- reduzierte Pumpendrehzahl

Das ist auch bei deiner AiO der Fall. Dass es von 12V auf 7V überhaupt zu einem Temperaturunterschied kommt, liegt an der enormen Heizleistung des übertakteten Achtkerners Intel Xeon E5 2678W auf 3,6 GHz bei 1,2V unter Prime 95.

Bei z.B. einem Skylake 6700K würdest du keinen Unterschied feststellen

- Du kannst sie über die Aquaero 5 regeln


----------



## mrbrandon (14. Dezember 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> - reduzierte Pumpendrehzahl
> 
> Das ist auch bei deiner AiO der Fall. Dass es von 12V auf 7V überhaupt zu einem Temperaturunterschied kommt, liegt an der enormen Heizleistung des übertakteten Achtkerners Intel Xeon E5 2678W auf 3,6 GHz bei 1,2V unter Prime 95.
> 
> ...



Danke !


----------



## mrbrandon (15. Dezember 2015)

Übrigens kleiner Bericht ! habe nun von 2500 auf 1200 runter geregelt und damit 7 Grad mehr aber auch 7 DB gespart.


----------

